# How about pinhole photography



## ColRay (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone into pinhole picture taking.

 uses  120 film and the focal length can be changed 




image upload


----------



## timor (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a Holga wide pinhole. Your piece is very interesting. Own built ?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Mully (Feb 4, 2013)

^^^^^ Very cool idea Bitter ...Was that a 14mp pin hole?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 4, 2013)

22.3? 

It's fun. I enjoy it.


----------



## ColRay (Feb 4, 2013)

Timor yes the camera is home made

BJ I guess you use it on a 35mm camera


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 4, 2013)

Nah...digital.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 16, 2013)

ColRay said:


> Anyone into pinhole picture taking.
> 
> uses 120 film and the focal length can be changed
> 
> ...




Is that a drill press vise for a bed?


----------



## ColRay (Mar 17, 2013)

" Is that a drill press vise for a bed? "

No just some scraps of wood and long thread


----------

